# How much cardboard to stop my arrow?



## Mike Crompton (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a bit of cardboard from a new washer and dryer and was wondering how many pieces of cardboard it would take to stop a arrow. about 60# roughly 255 FPS and will be at about 10 feet away. I know I could do trial and error but really don't want to fix holes in the wall or break arrows
Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Mike Crompton said:


> I have a bit of cardboard from a new washer and dryer and was wondering how many pieces of cardboard it would take to stop a arrow. about 60# roughly 255 FPS and will be at about 10 feet away. I know I could do trial and error but really don't want to fix holes in the wall or break arrows
> Thanks


Use the washer or dryer box,
and fill it with towels, t-shirts, plastic grocery bags,
any fabric with NO ZIPPERS (remove the zippers)
NO BUTTONS (remove the buttons).

It will be heavy, but pulling arrows will be 2 fingers only.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

to stop my guardian affectively it took 28 layers of cardboard. I use 40 layers glued together with 3M 77 Spray adhesive.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

If anyone wants some free cardboard already cut, compressed and tie together just visit your local big box liquor store


----------



## andrewsh (Sep 1, 2010)

My first home made target was pure cardboard. I thought it was great at first, but after 100 or so arrows the cardboard that gets penetrated wears out and if you shoot at the same spot you're left with a big hole. If you have a ton of cardboard and don't mind having to keep putting in fresh layers that's fine, but me, I switched to a carpet target.


----------

